# How to identify your Kindle by the serial number



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/kindle-giving-you-trouble-three-easy-fixes-and-troubleshooting-steps/

Most of the article linked above is a very basic list of trouble shooting steps, but it has instructions and a list of prefixes that let you identify the exact version of a Kindle that may occasionally be useful to someone.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Claw -- his 'troubleshooting' tips are really basic -- but, as you say, it's not bad to know what kind of kindle you have!  Certainly helps to know that when people come here asking questions!  

If you end up having to contact Kindle CS, of course, they'll know, because they can see your account.


----------

